# SecretYuri's secret art stash



## secretyuri (Apr 6, 2017)

Okay, maybe not so secret lol

Anyway, here's some of my art. Hope you enjoy!


























Also here's my FA: Userpage of secretyuri -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 6, 2017)

secretyuri said:


>


Cute mouse aside, this makes me think of Kermit and Miss Piggy's offspring. All i can hear in my head is a Miss Piggy screaming.


----------



## secretyuri (Apr 8, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Cute mouse aside, this makes me think of Kermit and Miss Piggy's offspring. All i can hear in my head is a Miss Piggy screaming.


OMG now I can't unsee it lol
More coincidentally, I almost made her blonde when coloring!


----------



## secretyuri (Apr 30, 2017)

I've been kinda busy last few weeks, finally have time for some doodles now!











And some old non-furry arts I hadn't post here before:


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 30, 2017)

be my teacher :b


----------



## secretyuri (May 2, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> be my teacher :b


Ahaha I doubt I can be anyone's teacher but thanks for liking my drawings


----------



## Activoid (May 2, 2017)

Super cute art! I like your style. You look like someone I know who would be a storyboard artist or something. c:


----------



## secretyuri (May 4, 2017)

Activoid said:


> Super cute art! I like your style. You look like someone I know who would be a storyboard artist or something. c:


Aaaaa thank you! I actually hope to become a professional artist one day, so your words are very encouraging to me


----------



## narutogod123 (May 5, 2017)

I really like your style it's really cute! Thanks for posting keep up the good work!


----------



## secretyuri (May 8, 2017)

narutogod123 said:


> I really like your style it's really cute! Thanks for posting keep up the good work!


Thank you! I really appreciate that<3


----------



## secretyuri (May 14, 2017)

Dumping some old Stardew Valley fanart here because too busy to draw again


----------



## secretyuri (May 29, 2017)

Still very busy  Have a cute kitty guys


----------



## secretyuri (Jun 6, 2017)

Slightly not busy this month! Here's some (sadly) not furry art:




















And some homicidal birb:


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 6, 2017)

secretyuri said:


>


i wrote a D&D campaign that this would fit in PERFECTLY! LOL


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2017)

Your art is quite lovely.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 6, 2017)

Interesting style. Has a real retro kinda 50's feel to it.

One thing: MORE FURRY!


----------



## Activoid (Jun 6, 2017)

I love these so much, that dope character with the red cape and grey hair cranks my gears, man. That's all some good shit. Keep doing what you're doing fam. B]


----------



## secretyuri (Jun 8, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i wrote a D&D campaign that this would fit in PERFECTLY! LOL


Oh my, is it a campaign about murderous avian?


----------



## secretyuri (Jun 8, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Your art is quite lovely.


Aww thank you!


----------



## secretyuri (Jun 8, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Interesting style. Has a real retro kinda 50's feel to it.
> 
> One thing: MORE FURRY!


Retro? You are the first person to use that word to describe my art Care to explain a little more? I'm dying of curiosity here lmao
And yes! More cute furry art coming soon~


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 8, 2017)

secretyuri said:


> Oh my, is it a campaign about murderous avian?


The players were approached by a sparrow in a tiny cloak that foresaw future events by "singing" them. instead of just words, the bird "sang" sounds like rustling paper if a player needed to read a book, shattering glass if a player needed to break something, the words of an NPC not yet encountered, etc. Strangely, the sparrow "sang" of far-off future events that suggested a struggle of sorts. The sounds of the stuggle repeated throughout the campaign were a convoluted solution to besting the sparrow's former master in a future encounter.

So no, the birb himself wasn't a murderer but his "future song" accurately hinted at his former master's demise, complete with _stabby sounds_.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 8, 2017)

AHHHHHHH your art is absolutely amazing


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 8, 2017)

secretyuri said:


> Retro? You are the first person to use that word to describe my art Care to explain a little more? I'm dying of curiosity here lmao
> And yes! More cute furry art coming soon~



I'll try. Your art has a style that is a little reminiscent of the popular styles used during the 1950's on things such as billboards, posters, advertisements, and such. Almost a classic Disney feel. I don't necessarily mean the subject matter of course, but the art style. You can google examples of "retro 50's art" and see what examples of what I mean. Yep, it's a "thing".

I like it. Of course, I'm kinda old and into classic art styles.


----------



## chirchri (Jun 8, 2017)

It's so damn catchy.


----------



## chirchri (Jun 8, 2017)

secretyuri said:


> Still very busy  Have a cute kitty guys


Love it so much， haha


----------



## secretyuri (Jun 10, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> The players were approached by a sparrow in a tiny cloak that foresaw future events by "singing" them. instead of just words, the bird "sang" sounds like rustling paper if a player needed to read a book, shattering glass if a player needed to break something, the words of an NPC not yet encountered, etc. Strangely, the sparrow "sang" of far-off future events that suggested a struggle of sorts. The sounds of the stuggle repeated throughout the campaign were a convoluted solution to besting the sparrow's former master in a future encounter.
> 
> So no, the birb himself wasn't a murderer but his "future song" accurately hinted at his former master's demise, complete with _stabby sounds_.


That's both the creepiest and most brilliant dnd idea I've ever heard?!?! Been a trpg noob myself I would kill to have a chance to play a campaign like that! I can imagine the players' face when they realized what that one song was about


----------



## secretyuri (Jun 10, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> AHHHHHHH your art is absolutely amazing


Awww thank you!


----------



## secretyuri (Jun 10, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> I'll try. Your art has a style that is a little reminiscent of the popular styles used during the 1950's on things such as billboards, posters, advertisements, and such. Almost a classic Disney feel. I don't necessarily mean the subject matter of course, but the art style. You can google examples of "retro 50's art" and see what examples of what I mean. Yep, it's a "thing".
> 
> I like it. Of course, I'm kinda old and into classic art styles.


Ooh I get it! I googled it and found a lot of lovely art! I can see the resemblance now haha I do rather love 50's fashion actually, maybe I subconsciously inherit the art style from that time period too. Thanks for explaining to me! And glad to find somebody enjoy retro things<3


----------



## secretyuri (Jun 10, 2017)

chirchri said:


> Love it so much， haha


Gotta love the mochi kitty lol


----------



## ArtByScruffy (Jun 10, 2017)

Do you have a twitter page?


----------



## secretyuri (Jun 11, 2017)

ArtByScruffy said:


> Do you have a twitter page?


Nah, I can't quite grasp how their interface works  I have a DA account tho!


----------



## secretyuri (Jun 11, 2017)

Activoid said:


> I love these so much, that dope character with the red cape and grey hair cranks my gears, man. That's all some good shit. Keep doing what you're doing fam. B]


Holy shit I somehow missed this post?!?!?! Aaaaaa sorry dude  My bad aaaaaahhhh
Thanks for the kind words! The red cape woman is from Little Witch Academia. I haven't watch the show(drew it as part of an art trade)but I heard it's really great!


----------

